# Twitching



## KAF (Apr 14, 2011)

We have 2 nigerian dwarf wethers. They are just over a year old. For the last month or so they have been displaying some odd behavior. They will stamp and/or twitch their legs and sometimes then bite at them. It seems like something (fleas or lice) may be biting them. Although they started doing this when it was still cold and there weren't any bugs out yet. We have given them ivermectin paste and also sprayed them with a fly spray, but nothing seems to be working.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!
Mine do the same...especially when the weather is back and forth from dry and cold to wet and warm, I think it's those little gnat type bugs that seem to hover close to the ground that irritate them. They will stop, sometimes though I think it's pscholgical and they only think theres critters crawling on them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...mine do it also... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My one wether has been doing it also....more so than my other two, he is my only black goat.....which hubby and I think his dark coloring must attract those annoying gnats.......yesterday I mixed up some natural bug spray that I bought from Fiasco Farms and sprayed him and it seemed to help...it is called shoo-fly spray, you mix it with apple cider vinegar.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine do it too. I haven't seen them do it at all in the winter, but they twitch and stamp and act like weirdos sometimes in the spring/summer.


----------



## KAF (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone. We just hadn't seen this behavior before and they really do seem like they are being tortured. Especially when they stomp and then take off running like they are trying to get away from something. Maybe they are just nuts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...HeHe... they sure do look nuts ...when they do it don't they... :laugh:


----------

